# Newspapers VAT reduced from 9% to 0%



## Brendan Burgess (27 Sep 2022)

From 1 Jan 2023

REcommended by some commission.


----------



## Zebedee (27 Sep 2022)

Doesn’t seem to include ebooks (currently at 9pc also).


----------

